# I AM SO MAD



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/car%20damage%2016.3.03.jpg

and very upset.

3 days after spending Â£350 having a key scratch sprayed out, some fucking scrote has drawn all over my car with a fucking permanent marker pen.

Now I'm anxious about cleaning it all off ( if it will come off) as it will probably be replaced with another ( more permanent) key scratch.

I am so upset I want to sell the damn car and buy something I don't like just so they won't feel jealous.

Its either that or move house (and bye bye lovely kitchen).

FUCKING WANKERS

ARRRRRGGGGHH

What were you saying about violence? I want to rip the little bastards fucking head off.
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1047243615


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Really sorry whats happened Lisa cant imagine how pissed off you are [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] I hope you can sort it easily .Maybe wax wizard can give you some advice for getting the marks off :-/
Phil


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh Lisa - what a nightmare - you must be SOOO angry!

Do you (or your boys) have any idea who it was or are you plagued by multiple gangs of teenagers after dark? bet the head teachers at your local schools might be able to have a good guess... have the police shown any interest - particulaly as this is a repeat attack? were other cars on your street damaged too?

Fingers crossed it will come off easily but of course thats not the point.

L


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Lisa,it will polish out even if it's a permanent marker pen.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

The car was scratched in September, I purposely didn't have it sprayed out straight away as I thought it would be better if I let the gits enjoy their handy work for a while.

Back in November they stole the wiper blades Â ???.

Now this.
I've tried rubbing it and it doesn't come off, also thats the side that has just been resprayed, will it be ok to use a solvent on it to remove the pen?

I never had this trouble with my old car ( Ford Puma) and no-one else in the street seems to get targeted, just my car.

We live in a nice area near the park so presume it is teenage kids on their way back home.
Now the nights are getting lighter I'm certain my car will be targeted again.

Sell the car or move house, I'm going to do one or the other. Â :-/ Â 

Â Â


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

lisa, maybe get some CCTV installed for extra security :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Sell the car or move house, I'm going to do one or the other. Â :-/ Â
> Â Â


I can understand your thinking but it feels SO WRONG to let the little bastards win like that...there must be some other solution - what about a short term install of a super-sensitive-super-noisy car alarm...? I'm sure the guys will defn have some suggestions...

L


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Lisa I am really sorry to hear this.

As for the pen mark, it should come out ok, but don't put any solvents near the new paint, this could be a recipe for disaster. Wait 'till it hardens more Â :-/ or seek professional advice.

At the end of the day, if you don't like the situation you are in, you have to do something about it. I did, and I moved, and have never felt better. Could you not rent a garage as an interim, to keep your baby safe? I hope this does not put you off getting your new car, don't let the (probably little) b******s get you down.

Life is full of ups and downs, keep smiling and keep playing the game. I guess the 'violence never solved anything' thread is rather appropriate now.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Lisa so sorry   try some autoglym EGP it seems to remove tar spots so it may work !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh dear sorry to see these arses have been at it again, maybe you could get a cover for the car ? Only abot Â£80 I think...

http://www.classicadditions.co.uk

Chin up pet ! It'll come off, better than a scratch.

John.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

:-X.......................little bleeders

So sorry to read this Lisa.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Lisa, sorry to hear that, it should come off easily though with Polish or even something like Meths.
You need to buy a big fucking hungry dog and chain it to your car. That'll put the feckers off (although it may piss on the wheels now and again)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

[smiley=hanged.gif] Normaly a mild mannered sort of guy me but the bastards want hanging.

This has pissed me right off.... Ya work hard and all that....

Chin up Lisa !!!!!!!!!!

Will come off......Try I.M. that Wax guy....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Feel a bit better this morning ;D

Was very upset yesterday. I'm still anxious about getting the stuff off incase they replace it with more permanent damage.

Will try a little bit later, just to see. Though I might just drive to the Porshe body shop, who sprayed it, to see if they would mind doing it instead as its over freshly sprayed paint.

WD40 is good for removing tar etc so that may be an option, though I've never used it on paint before ( It works on textiles for sure).

Am concidering CCTV, not sure about the car cover, I think that may be a red rag to them, thought about moving house ( bit extreme) and suddenly the Cooper S looks quite appealing.

The suns shining Â [smiley=sunny.gif] and life is good Â [smiley=smoking.gif] Â [smiley=party2.gif] 
Thanks everyone for your encouraging posts Â [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif].


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hope you get things sorted out soon.....


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Lisa....how awful  Really sorry to hear this.

I just can't relate to people who get any actual pleasure out of this kind of thing. Any pleasure they get must last seconds. Some sort of security camera might be a good idea - you can get it done reasonably cheaply these days and it's probably the best option. After all, if you stick a nice shiny new Cooper S outside, the same thing can just as easily happen - that's also a car that attracts attention.

I'm sure the marker pen will polish out, as MAPG states - the Porsche body centre will be able to advise you what to do bearing in mind the paint is so new.

Damian


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You should be able to shortlist the culprits, as there artistic ability is very poor.

Go to the local school & ask for the names of all the pupils who are shite at art.

Sorry to hear about the damage though


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Update.

Tried to get the mark off using a gentle stain removing spray ( paint, tar, etc) and although it removed the worst easily it left a blue stain so have been to the body shop and they kindly did the biz and it's all fine now .

Reported damage to the police this time, hadn't in the past but I think 3 ocassions in 6 months is beyond a joke.

CCTV guy has just been round, awaiting his quote though there may be a problem with data protection as I will be recording activity on the street. The camera he bought round was f****g massive told him I just want a little one, big enough to be seen but no so big it looks ridiculous.

House is being valued next week, not sure I want to move but we'll see. Wouldn't have a CCTV on the house if we decide to sell, not a good image!

Found an interesting site re crime figures whilst looking through on-line estate agency details
http://fish4.co.uk/homes/ask/areainfo.jsp Â Â results are quite interesting

This data is for the period April 2000 to March 2001 inclusive and is specific to the local authority indicated below. Â

a) Â Locally Per 1K population b) Â Locally Â c) Â Nationally

Robbery Â a) 21 Â b) 0.2 Â Â c)1.16 Â

Theft of a motor vehicle Â a) 278 Â b) 2.5 Â Â Â c) 5.17 Â

Theft from a motor vehicle a) 636 Â Â b) 5.7 Â c)10.58 Â

So its well below average, how does your area compare. Its worth checking if you are considering moving. Though whether the figures are relevant I'm not sure, as it depends what car you drive doesn't it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Think this probably explains why my insurance is so bloody high 
Offence Locally Per 1000 population Locally Nationally

Robbery 716 1.5 1.16

Theft of a motor vehicle *4755* 9.8 5.17

Theft from a motor vehicle *8186* 16.9 10.58

Depressed now, think i'll go for a sulk. :'(


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

see also www.upmystreet.co.uk for similar stats


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Lisa
This is mine: So it appears that mine isn't a good locale for getting Cars nicked or Broken into - however I suspect it isn't that granular in terms of the data. 
I suspect that it is just broken down to a top level postcode - and mine is SL which is Slough.

Offence

Locally Per 1000 population Locally Nationally 
Robbery 134 0.8 1.16

Theft of a motor vehicle 911 5.5 5.17

Theft from a motor vehicle 1984 12.1 10.58

Sexual offences 61 0.4 0.61

Violence against the person 1024 6.2 9.98

Offence Per 1000 households Locally Nationally 
Burglary 1211 18.2 14.71


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh I am so pleased I don't live in a high crime area Â :-/

Shame there's no stats for scrotes per square mile. ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And here it is!

People 
Age range Variance to national average 
0 - 4 years Below average

5 - 15 years *Well above average (scrote age bracket?) *

16 - 34 years Well below average

35 - 59 years Well above average

60+ years Well above average


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Remember here folks we are dealing with Reported Crimes.. How many Forum members actualy report the f**kers ?? ???


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

True :-/
Like I said, I didn't bother reporting the other incidents either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

blimey... lisa.... sorry to hear that happened 

I know how you feel..... my TT has the delights of on-street parking and is gradually getting a fair few war wounds

any luck in getting it cleared up... :-/


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Lisa,

Sorry to see what happened - usual reaction to this type of thread is: read, think "hmmm.glad it's not me...."

Genuinely shit thing to happen to anyone......little feckers.

don't worry, they will suffer a painful life if this is how they get their kicks.

Stu


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

What I can't figure out from the crime stats is that it says there are 1261 burglaries per 1000 - I only know two people who has been burgled (touch wood) so some poor feckers must be being done 5 times a day.

I live near Marlow not Liverpool! ( await backlash from Scousers !! )

What was that about lies, damned lies and statistics ?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

We live in a 'reasonable' neighbourhood but next to a footpath connecting two parts of a housing estate. Because of the footpath, and the easy exit route it provides, we have been burgled (or attempted) around 6 times in the last 5 years whereas our neighboroughs have not.

When renovating my A-H Sprite a couple of years back I had just finished replacing the leather seat covers (a 2week project) and polished the car when little shite (neighbours kid from behind our house) walked along the path and threw his half-eaten sticky toffee garbage over the fence and in the car. The neighbours still won't speak to me and the kids don't get their balls back! 

Over an 5 year period I have repaired my fence over 50 times because of damage and assaulted (or been assaulted) by 5 people causing damage to my property. The last occassion was last October and whilst the shite was arrested my hand is still poorly around my ring finger knuckles. The video showed me escorting him from my property!

Believe me Lisa, MOVE, go somewhere where people do not 'pass' by. Live in a cul-de-sac or the middle of nowhere. It is not a case of letting them win or you be beaten, there are hundrens of shites all around who pass your house on a daily basis. Move somewhere they don't.

I'm sorry this has happened to you, you don't deserve it but once one has started others will follow.

Whilst I'm on the soap-box:- As for the empty barrel with the 'violence doesn't cure anything' garbage (previous posts) - does he want to swap houses for a couple of years? Does he want to stand behind a closed door whilst some shite is trying to kick your windows in? Apoplexic fit taking over so I'd better go and have a whisky! After all, violence doesn't cure anything!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Lisa, mines just be scratched in several places by the grease monkeys in my Local Main Dealer. HARTWELLS of Warrington.      ( should of given them the bags of nuts for a tip when i dropped it off )


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Guy - what you have had to put up with sounds shocking, my sympathies. I never had anything like that, just one burglary (to a garage ironically) and vandalism was enough to adopt the 'once bitten, twice shy' attitude.

Lisa - You can put up CCTV, participate in neighbourhood watch schemes, add extra security to the car, but if the car is parked on the street, by the laws of probability, you are going to get some sort of 'scrote' wandering past your car at some point who could potentially damage it. Makes no difference if you have a TT or a Mini cooper (you wouldn't leave us, would you Lisa : :'() Best thing you can do is get off street parking or best a garage. When we moved, my lady wanted a nice kitchen  I held out for a nice garage!

Hope you are enjoying driving in your TT 8)


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

What an absolute arse. 

How can people possibly condone violence against the low-lives who dare to do this?


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Mmm, not nice - my sympathies... :-(

but if it helps some helpful sh*t did the same to my old met. blue golf - some mer (I'm sure it was mer) and a lint-free cloth and it disapeared in about 10 secs..


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Lisa
You thought that was bad! look at Totals somebodyâ€™s gone and drawn big circles on his 
Pete
PS If you catch the little bastards, bundle them into the boot take them to a tattooist and... well you can think up the rest!
Bet they wouldnâ€™t do it again


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

pillow case & baseball bat  :-X


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Believe me Lisa, MOVE, go somewhere where people do not 'pass' by. Â Live in a cul-de-sac or the middle of nowhere. Â It is not a case of letting them win or you be beaten, there are hundrens of shites all around who pass your house on a daily basis. Â Move somewhere they don't. Â


Or live somewhere dodgy and drive a "drug dealers car". I lived in the "tolerance zone" in Leith for three years and drove a black CLK. None of the local kids ever touched it.....one of the local policemen told me that it was because the kids thought it was either a dealer or a pimp's car apparently!! :-/


----------

